# Just heard of this style



## Kirk (Feb 25, 2003)

A friend of mine told me he studied Okinawan seeda kan??

First question is, how do you spell it   and second, can anyone
give me a general idea about the core of this style?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2003)

I thought that was Japanese though.


----------



## Angus (Feb 25, 2003)

Seidokan was the first thing that came to my mind, too. If not, could be just another one of those small, "new styles" that pop up all the time.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm no expert on the Okinawan language, however I doubt the word 'seeda' comes from there?

Maybe your friend can give you a bit more information about their training, like who he trained under, where and when?

If he knows what kata he trained in it should be simple to work out the linage of the style. 

Mike.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *A friend of mine told me he studied Okinawan seeda kan??
> *


Okinawan seeda kan
 

Could it be Seidokan?

http://www.somavp.com/seidokan/


----------



## Kirk (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> *Okinawan seeda kan
> 
> 
> ...



So it IS an  Okinawan M.A?

Good friend of mine, up in Pennsylvania.  He told me a few years
ago that he studied martial arts, and just recently I asked him
what style.  This was one of them, but he didn't know how to 
spell it.  Thanks for the info, I'm going to send him that link and
ask him if that's what he was talking about.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 27, 2003)

That is it!  Thanks again.  This is his school.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for sharing- I'd never heard of this style


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *So it IS an  Okinawan M.A?
> 
> *



Yes it is Okinawan.
Mr. Toma (the head of seibukan) and my teacher are/were good friends and sometimes trained together even though their arts are entirely different.


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 5, 2003)

Looks like a good school.  Nice facillities and seemingly good instructors.


----------

